# World's eeriest abandoned places



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

These are some creepy places.

http://www.dirjournal.com/info/abandoned-places-in-the-world/

http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/worlds-eeriest-abandoned-places/1/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Creepy, indeed, and the comment about nothing being more creepy than an abandoned psychiatric hospital is absolutely true. Even looking at the pictures, you do feel as if there is still some haunting human energy there.

I recall seeing some of these pictures on a TV special - something like "World's Creepiest Places".


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.opacity.us/

Has some very cool, creepy locations with some great photography.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

joker said:


> http://www.opacity.us/
> 
> Has some very cool, creepy locations with some great photography.


I like that one too, Joker. I could waste a day browsing around that site, easy. Great photography.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

hmmm, I'm due for a vacation, now which spot shall I visit.....


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Chernobyl....cures what ales you


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I saw someone posted a comment about Times Beach, MO. When I was in high school, a friend of mine told me that he and some friends had piled into a car and went to check the place out (this was like 3 months after the evacuation). They said the experience ranged from creepy to terrifying. Perfectly ordinary mid-American suburb; some curtains drawn, some open, tricycles still on the lawns, looked like an ordinary day in the life... and not a soul or a noise around. 

The terrifying part was when suddenly spotlights came on and 2 soldiers in gasmasks and hazmat suits walked up to the car with rifles leveled at them. All things considered I think I'd rather deal with ghosts.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love these kind of sites. The photography is haunting.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very haunting indeed. Sad, creepy, and fascinating.


----------

